# Gibt es bald ein neues Corsair CX?



## poiu (7. August 2010)

Hallo

einem Usuer bei Comuterbase ist aufgefallen das ein CX430 gelistet ist.

Corsair CX 430W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-430CX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

ist das ein Fake/Fehler oder kommt da was neues, den ein Seasonic S12II 430W gibt es ja 


danke für die Antwort


Gruß
poiu


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. August 2010)

CX430 ist aktuell für Asien und Nordamerika bestimmt


----------



## Frosdedje (9. August 2010)

Und noch was:
Werden diese CWT-basiernde Modelle (das CX430W, 500W und 600W)
auch irgendwann den europäischen Markt erreichen und wenn ja,
wann und in welchen Preisbereich in etwa?
Aber warum sind diese neue CX-Modelle nicht auf der Homepage zu finden?


----------



## poiu (9. August 2010)

auf alle fälle schon mal danke für die Antwort.

Frosdedje 

nur in denn Garantie Bestimmungen wird das CX430 erwähnt

Welcome to Corsair :: Warranty


----------

